# Kansas Kenpo



## Mark Weiser (Jul 19, 2004)

I am curious whom on this board or site is in Kansas and studies Kenpo?

I know two people so far and I am one of them lol. Points at Brother John yep your on the list lol. 

Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone teach Kenpo near the Fort Riley area? I have a friend who has a black belt in TKD and is very interested in taking Kenpo, so I'm trying to find some instructors in his neck of the woods. 
Thanks.


-Rob


----------



## dragonbyte (Jul 20, 2004)

Mr. Weiser,
*Sibok Tom Kelly* has a school at 1120 Ash in Wichita, Ks
316-263-4900
"He also named two others he considers proteges, insiders with whom he  shared the _full scope of his knowledge_ Tom Kelly, who Parker said is the highest-degree black belt at a seventh-degree level, operates a Parker school in Salt Lake City" (SGM Ed Parker, Black Belt July 79).

We would welcome you to come and visit our school.
If you have any Questions feel free to contact me.

Ron Smith
Rons@houseofschwan.com


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jul 26, 2004)

In Topeka, we have a group that trains in Chinese Kempo Karate under Prof Walter Godin's lineage (Kajukenbo roots). One of our students live in Junction City and makes the hour drive to visit us twice a week. As far as I know, I'm the closest Kempo or Kenpo school in the area.

If he's interested, please have him visit our website at www.TopekaKarate.com

Regards,


----------



## Andrew Evans (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi fellow Kansan Kenpo/Kempo Folks! Just want you to know that Bob Orlando will be in my neck of the woods next month and you are invited to attend. Mr. Orlando has blackbelts in Chinese Kenpo but has gone beyond that with training in other arts especially Indonesian Fighting Arts. 

He will be teaching a two-day workshop in Topeka, Kansas on Saturday, December 18 from 9am-5pm and Sunday, December 19 from 9-11:30am. 

His empty-hand instruction consists primarily of Chinese and Indonesian boxing (Chinese kuntao and the Dutch-Indonesian method of pukulan pentjak silat) combined with elements of Chinese kenpo, kung-fu, and Filipino martial arts. In addition to writing the book "Indonesian Fighting Fundamentals," Mr. Orlando has published "Martial Arts America" and six highly acclaimed video titles. Last September's Blackbelt magazine featured an article on his Reflex Actions Drills. I would go out on a limb (pun intended) and say he is the best when it comes to leg trapping.

http://www.orlandokuntao.com/
http://www.orlandokuntao.com/master_frameset.html

Early bird special! The cost will be $90 for those registering by December 10th and registration is limited so that those in attendance can get more personalized training.

Please contact me if you are interested in attending or would like more information. 

Respectfully,


----------



## Andrew Evans (Dec 20, 2004)

I highly recommend that Kenpo folks read Martial Arts America where Bob Orlando quotes Parker many times. Several of our students did the week before Mr. Orlando arrived.

I have to say thanks Mr. Orlando for coming out to Kansas. It was an honor and privilege to have him out here. He helped to energize our group and showed us a lot of great drills and principles. We highly recommend that any martial artist looking to broaden their perspectives give the Indonesian Fighting Arts a good hard (and soft) look especially from one of Bob Orlandos seminars. His teaching method is highly organized and logical. His seminar and material will not only help make you a better practitioner, but also a better teacher.

Take care,
Andrew


----------



## Bill Smith (Dec 26, 2004)

There are also some AKKI schools in Kansas. Check out the AKKI website at www.akki.com. 

Yours in Kenpo,
Bill Smith


----------

